

Ask HN: Is Wayback Machine Corrupt? - datz


======
datz
"Sites in the Wayback Machine may have been crawled by the Internet Archive,
Alexa Internet, or another partner who donates content for preservation."

Is Wayback adding site archives retroactively? Are people gaming the Wayback
system?

------
unimpressive
Context?

~~~
datz
does it backdate pages?

